# Droseraceae Genus Drosera



## Bigboy (Jul 1, 2011)

_D. intermedia_


----------



## Exo (Jul 2, 2011)

D.venusta






D.multifida


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool!  I tried to keep Drosera brevifolia I found when I was a kid but they always died, don't know what I was doing wrong.


----------



## Bigboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool!  I tried to keep Drosera brevifolia I found when I was a kid but they always died, don't know what I was doing wrong.


Saturated acidic soils and heavy sun are standard for almost all of them.  Not sure what might have gone wrong but you should have another go at it.


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 5, 2011)

_D. brevifolia_ is more or less an annual and does not handle transplanting well. Best way to grow this species is by seed.


----------

